
Integrate Github Into an API Community - apievangelist
http://blog.apievangelist.com/2011/04/02/integrate-github-into-an-api-community/
======
aviflombaum
This entire post is basically making the point that Github is awesome.
Seriously? Where have you been? Hey, ever hear about JSON? How this made it to
HN is beyond me.

~~~
apievangelist
LOL....I've known Github is awesome for a long time man.

Not everyone is in the echo chamber. The goal of API Evangelist is to reach
out beyond the chamber...and share the tools that we use to be successful.

I don't see Github used in very many API areas, and think its "awesomeness"
should spread.

~~~
dotBen
As someone who also works in the business of helping companies with developer
platforms, api strategies, etc I would concur with this sentiment.

The types of folks and companies/startups that are already using this good
stuff are not our audience. There are a ton of people out there running
platforms or wanting to build APIs on top of their stuff that have no freaking
clue what GitHub is because they have their own processess.

That's why they hire people like us to help them understand where the
developers are and how to incorporate the types of tools developers on HN feel
at home with so that their API offerings don't feel unfamiliar.

Welcome to the business of APIs

